# 25 hp may be to small for Blazer 1748



## catstormjr (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

Got a question bought my boat couple months ago. We absolutely love it! The only concern I have is that it's got a 25 HP mercury jet and it's console drive. It does great with me, my wife and son up and downstream but when I add 1 or 2 more people and have the Bimini top catching wind the motor does bog down a little. We are usually running with 3 adults and my 2 year old son.

I didn't know if I should consider getting a bigger motor or just stay with what I have. The biggest motor I can go with 30 HP at the jet. 

Any suggestions or advise would be great!

Thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## Canoeman (May 17, 2012)

Why can you only go up to a 30 ?


----------



## catstormjr (May 17, 2012)

I'm in Pocahontas AR and I run mainly on the Eleven Point River and that's the maximum HP you can run on that river.


----------



## Canoeman (May 17, 2012)

catstormjr said:


> I'm in Pocahontas AR and I run mainly on the Eleven Point River and that's the maximum HP you can run on that river.



So could you get a 40 hp and jet it..get a 25 hp cover or change the decals so it will match the hp at the foot to 28..


----------



## Lennyg3 (May 17, 2012)

Get a 60/40. Just have some decals made for it that say 30hp. I wouldn't waste the $$$ on going to a 40/28 jet.... JMO

I just dont think that 8-10 more hp will help that much....


----------



## catstormjr (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advise guys. Now what brand do you think. Currently running a Mercury.


----------



## Canoeman (May 17, 2012)

Lennyg3 said:


> Get a 60/40. Just have some decals made for it that say 30hp. I wouldn't waste the $$$ on going to a 40/28 jet.... JMO
> 
> I just dont think that 8-10 more hp will help that much....



I was just giving advice that will still keep you with in legal boundries..

a 60/40 is a way better option, if you never get any guff..


As for what motor.. I tend to stick with what i know, as of now its been merc's for 5 years..


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 17, 2012)

A 40/28hp not worth it, run against mine and I dare you to say that. :lol: 
It would be worth it to get a 40/28hp. It would be worth it to change to a johnson/evinrude(omc) or a yamaha. small mercs are pooches when you put a jet on them. There isn't a 60/40 merc that can touch my 40hp evinrude. For that size boat the 60/40 would be better but I can understand the hp limit. Not much of a way to get around it. We've got a 40hp limit here on the Current river. You can always put 50hp carbs on the 40hp but if the water patrol wanna be buts about it they can still ticket you for over powered. There's alot to be done to the omc and the yamaha's to make them scream and not be noticable enough to get you a ticket for being over powered. :mrgreen:


----------



## Canoeman (May 17, 2012)

No sure where your located but TnS has exactly what you need..

https://www.trouttandsons.com/AquaBoss2/aq-show.php?listid=133639802138121&category=&make=&model=%20


----------



## catstormjr (May 17, 2012)

Yeah I should have got the Yamaha to start with and will probably go that route. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 17, 2012)

Oh yeah I was talking about the oler 2 stroke motors too. The 40hp 3 cylinder yamaha's and the 40hp 2 cylinder omc run real good. Not a fan of any of the 4 strokes at all.


----------



## jasm2 (May 18, 2012)

I had a 25 hp merc jet and thought it was a dog and I switched up to a Yamaha 30/40 and it is way better. Im surprised your as happy as you are with the 25. What kind of speed does it push your 17?


----------



## hotshotinn (May 18, 2012)

I had a 20hp Mercury jet on a 1448 an it run ok with just me init.I put two and it was borderline and you put 3 guys init and it suckd

I now has a Johnson 40/30 on a 1648 Alumacraft and its a real ripper.3 guys init and she goes.Get all the horce power you can offord and you will be much happier in the long run.Benn thinking about hot rodding a Johnson 40 or 50 and putting that on the 1648,ben getting with little blue rude about that :mrgreen:


----------



## gotmuddy (May 18, 2012)

I dont know where you fish on the 11pt but the 25hp restriction is from the narrows access(142) upstream. anywhere downstream is fair game.


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 23, 2012)

Any differences in 25/20 Evinrude jets? What's the best years to look for? My boat is limited to 25 hp max. Thanks Todd


----------



## catstormjr (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys have a chance to swap my 25 HP mercury for 2010 Yamaha f40 with low hours. What do you think?


----------



## hotshotinn (May 30, 2012)

Yes do it


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (May 30, 2012)

It will probably do better then the 25 merc. I prefer two stroke but that's just me, I want all I can get out of one you know. But it should push the better.


----------



## jasm2 (May 31, 2012)

I did and am really happy with the 40 but I only have a 15ftr and got a heck of a deal on the motor.


----------

